# Use of non-standard spellings!  My opinion.



## teachski (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it me, or does the use of non-standard spelling of words drive anyone else crazy.  I mean, I can understand if someone truly has a disability or poor spelling, but deliberately spelling words to look "cool" really bothers me.

You know what I mean...I mean words like: guyz, dayz, bekuz, aiight, jus, etc. 

There may be a time an a place for it, but in my opinion(for what it's worth) that is not here. This is a "mature" community, not a teeny-bopper hang out.  I enjoy your participation and am thrilled you have chosen to be here.  You frequently have a lot of great stuff to share.  To me, this language makes you less credible.

It's like the kids that wear their pant's half off their bodies to show their "FANCY" new boxers.  It may be ok when they are home and just hanging around with their buddies in their yard.  I don't think it is ok for them to walk down the streets, go to school or hang around the malls like this.   I don't need to see their boxers and frankly, I think it is disrespectful to walk around with them hanging out like that...it's not cute.  The same is true for the girls that wear the really skimpy tops and shorts that are shorter than short in public. I don't need to see this.

How you speak, write and dress says a lot about you.  You don't want to give people the wrong opinion.  Writing with non-conventional spellings to look cool is not cute and clever.  It shows a lack of self-esteem and a poor self image.  It calls attention to you in a negative way.

Ok, so now I have had my rant...again...this is just my opinion.


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's certainly an interesting rant, the way you tie in kewl spelling and slack dress.


----------



## Max (Sep 6, 2005)

It makes you wonder how many of these words may eventually make it into the dictionary.  I've been as guilty as anyone of doing minor "reconstructive surgery" to the King's English, mostly on web BBS's like this.  Some words/phrases have become so commonplace that integration into the official language is perilously close.  Words like "gonna", "wanna", "mebbe" and phrases like "I dunno" are creeping into the vocabulary.

If you axe me, I see no end to it!   :lol:


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 6, 2005)

*Non-standard spelling*

I don't care for it either Teachski, but it is in he nature of youth to: "Be Espressen Theyselfs" with their "own" lingo.  Today's accepted slang terms were yesterdays "outlaw" language that adults railed against.  In the long run, proper spelling and expression (not to mention more mature and less scandalous fashion trends) become valued by the young because they must ultimately function in the broader society.  Most will realize that their insular social groups ("in crowd," posse, gang) is fun to "hang with," but does not serve them well when it comes to working and earning a "piece of the pie."  I kind of treat it the way I treated the development of speech in my own young children.  When they tried to form a new word I listened, decoded it, and then modeled it for them correctly.  E.g., if they said: "Muk" I said: yes, "Milk"  I didn't correct them I just modeled the proper form.  Likewise, if I choose to respond to a posting I simply respond with (what I hope is) proper English.  Hey, a person could make themselves crazy listening to "non-cool" people mis-using "who" and "whom" or (my pet peeve) mis-use of reflexive pronouns.  I used to torture any education administrator who told me I could: "See Mr. Smith or MYSELF about a problem."


----------



## teachski (Sep 6, 2005)

It has become quite a problem in schools as this has entered their daily writing now.  We do not allow it and it does have a negative effect on their grade if they use it.  Most comply, but then there are a few that "don't care" and continue to use it.  The grade means nothing to them.  These are the same students that use it on the MCAS (or other state mandated tests) and then wonder why they did not pass or complain that the test is unfair.  

I was asked to proof read a letter a student had written to a college admissions board last spring.  It was filled with this "kwel"(as JoshuaB said) language.  I told the student this needed to be changed and he was not very happy.  His answer, "But that how I write now."  I said, "If you want to get in to this college it isn't."  He reluctantly changed it.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 6, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> ...I was asked to proof read a letter a student had written to a college admissions board last spring.  It was filled with this "kwel"(as JoshuaB said) language.  I told the student this needed to be changed and he was not very happy.  His answer, "But that how I write now."  I said, "If you want to get in to this college it isn't."  He reluctantly changed it...



The result is HE DID CHANGE IT (because he understood the logic) and he will remember that lesson when you're not around...  JOB WELL DONE TEACH!  :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 6, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> It's like the kids that wear their pant's half off their bodies to show their "FANCY" new boxers.  It may be ok when they are home and just hanging around with their buddies in their yard.  I don't think it is ok for them to walk down the streets, go to school or hang around the malls like this.   I don't need to see their boxers and frankly, I think it is disrespectful to walk around with them hanging out like that...it's not cute.  The same is true for the girls that wear the really skimpy tops and shorts that are shorter than short in public. I don't need to see this.



Yeah, I'm glad no one dressed stupid, talked funny, or had unconventional hair styles when I was a kid. _They grow out of it._ 

I think your rant is really a scolding to those of us who write boyz, ax, or whatever merely to fool around and have a little fun with our posts. I personally find it presumptuous of you because "You're not the boss of me".

I hope your ski season is groovy.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 6, 2005)

since you are coming from the perspective of a teacher, i can understand your beef in relation to schools.  kids gotta learn proper english (don't follow my example, heh!) especially good writing skills.  that said, i use lots of purposeful typographical errors in my online messages such as  rekkids, wikked, switching 'ers' to 'ahs' etc. etc. etc.  an evolution of the language is constant, some alterations stick and some don't.  a lot of weird gramatical spellings are actually insightful and/or ironic.  i don't appreciate reading language completely in l33t speak or what not, but an occasional spelling quirk spices things up.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 6, 2005)

Teachski--

You have got to lighten up.

BTW, your spelling is OK, but you had at least 7 different grammatical errors, most notably the use of punctuation...but alas...glass houses and all that. :wink: 

By the way..."I'm all that and a bag of chips." :wink:  :wink: 

Peace.


----------



## teachski (Sep 6, 2005)

RC, now your secret is out...I thought that you did it because you couldn't help it 

Actually, after grading 20 essays from my students today and seeing this "IM speak" in 90% of them, I got a little frustrated.  I decided to take a break from grading so I thought I'd visit AZ.  The very first post I saw when I signed on had days spelled dayz.  I was already quite frustrated from reading our first major essay of the year and reading things such as, "b4 i movd here i lvd in wista. i hangd wit da boyz. we usta han at da pak."  Granted, most of my students have writing and reading disabilities, so I do not expect perfect essays, but I do expect simple, common words (sight words) to be correct and I do not expect numbers to be used as words or word parts. 

I come here as a release.  It's ok to have some words thrown in from time to time like RC said, but when It's a constant thing...I don't know...it just irritates me.

I wasn't trying to single anyone out, sorry if I offended you.

By the way (BTW) I do use a little myself from time to time.  I'm not saying don't use it at all...what I am saying is use it sparingly and pourposfully like RC said.

BTW- when a student says they are going to "ax" someone I ask them to wait until I am not around because axing someone could make a terrible mess.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2005)

lighten up.... 


> There may be a time an a place for it, but in my opinion(for what it's worth) that is not here. This is a "mature" community, not a teeny-bopper hang out. I enjoy your participation and am thrilled you have chosen to be here. You frequently have a lot of great stuff to share. To me, this language makes you less credible.



huh, this sounds likes you are directly talking to me :-?(or am i just an idiot?)


----------



## teachski (Sep 6, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Teachski--
> 
> You have got to lighten up.
> 
> ...



Yes, I tend to get lazy with punctuation when I write on message boards.  I do not proofread to make sure the punctuation and grammar are 100% all of the time.  What I write is able to be read, however.

Math is my strength, but I am forced to teach one english class.  I assure you, I am much more careful with grammar and punctuation in class.


----------



## teachski (Sep 6, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> lighten up....
> 
> 
> > There may be a time an a place for it, but in my opinion(for what it's worth) that is not here. This is a "mature" community, not a teeny-bopper hang out. I enjoy your participation and am thrilled you have chosen to be here. You frequently have a lot of great stuff to share. To me, this language makes you less credible.
> ...


No, actually.  I find most of your posts to be written in a mature way (plus, we know that you really are a teen).  It's the adults that try to be "kewl" that really bother me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 6, 2005)

Latter, go to bed Austin you have school tomorrow.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> No, actually.  I find most of your posts to be written in a mature way (plus, we know that you really are a teen).



aight cool, dats wat i though anywayz, jus makin sur :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 6, 2005)

There's a difference between typos, intentional slang use, conversational English, and proper English. Each has its time and place.

There are some things that have neither a time nor a place. One of my biggest pet peeves is the apparent total abandonment of the past tense. Most of the news reports (more and more as time goes on, it seems) relate the facts in the present tense. This absolutely drives me nuts. I really can't stand it. IM speak is annoying, and those who don't grow out of it will suffer, as will those who can not express themselves in the language that is correct for a time (we'd all have trouble understanding Chaucer these days). Sucks for them. But dropping the past tense in favor of more dramatic present tense , particularly in the media, has got to stop.

How's that for a rant?


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Latter, go to bed Austin you have school tomorrow.



Actually, I don't.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2005)

heres some awsome non-standard spelling, from some stupid lil jon song.



> A ready! What yuh ice grillin mi for? (Dem a club badbwoy!)
> Step to we yuh get destroyed (Dem a club badbwoy!)
> Knock yuh out like we do Roy (Dem a club badbwoy!)
> Dem a club bad who? Club badbwoy!
> ...



I really dont think i understood one thing there :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 6, 2005)

If one of my students handed in an essay or paper with that crap on it, they would get a big phat (couldn't resist) "F" from me.  That being said, I don't mind seeing it on forums or emails to me.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 6, 2005)

And Austin, your more mature than some posters I've seen come and go on this site.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 7, 2005)

> What I write is able to be read, however.



That's an assumption and opinion on your part. :wink: 

BTW, the sentence should read...

"However, what I write, one is able to read."

Just playing man, but trying as well to make a point. You ARE a teacher...so teach the kids why the use of proper English is important and don't carry that over to a ski/hiking board where you are NOT the board's teacher.

When frustrated...double your efforts. This has helped me in youth work over the years. Also keep in mind why you are frustrated. If it is b/c the "kids won't listen to me."...well I think that is BS and any youth worker that says that, needs to find a way to make the kids "want" to listen to you.


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> again...this is just my opinion.



Yup... It was an opinion...

My opinion is - who really cares as long as you can read it...  It's not like your going for a new job and using this forum as a resume'...


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Things have eroded to a point that the editors of the Worcester Telegram don't even pick up on the most common grammatical errors.  In one paper, I saw "there" used for "their" in a caption on the front page of the local section (as in "There house was completely destroyed by the fire.) and a "then" used in place of "than".  This one really gets my goat every time.  It's "better than", not "better then".  "Then" is past tense.  "Things were better then, than they are now."  Get it right!

The above rant was brought to you by an engineer who was not required to take one single class in english to receive a degree.  I be da first to admit my grammah sux, but it's still better than most.

Smitty


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's my favorite grammar test. Punctuate it if you can:

That that is is that that is not is not that that is is not that that is not that that is not is not that that is

(The first capital is a freebie)


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 7, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres some awsome non-standard spelling, from some stupid lil jon song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Jamaican patois.


----------



## teachski (Sep 7, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> > What I write is able to be read, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to be more perfect like you.

I'm sure you are perfect.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Jaytrek57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You come out and blast 75% of the people on this message board in a post that has gramatic errors...  And now you got a little "tude"?

Come on... What did you expect?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 8, 2005)

Teachski--

I apologize if my sarcasm and way of illustrating a point upsets you...that was not my intention. 

DMC said my thoughts pretty much.

BTW, I'm rubber and your glue... :wink: 

BTW Part II, LTFU.

Peace.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Teachski--
> 
> I apologize if my sarcasm and way of illustrating a point upsets you...that was not my intention.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to apologize.. (jmho)


----------



## cantdog (Sep 8, 2005)

I hate it when people talk with double negatives when they really mean a single negative.  It just makes them look stupid as they contradict themselves.


----------



## noski (Sep 8, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> I hate it when people talk with double negatives when they really mean a single negative.  It just makes them look stupid as they contradict themselves.


Do you mean like "unthawing" your toes after a very cold day on the slopes? The other pet peeve in the pronunciation arena is "W" saying Nucular instead of Nuclear.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> I hate it when people talk with double negatives when they really mean a single negative.  It just makes them look stupid as they contradict themselves.



negative + negative = positive


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't not hate it when people refuse to not utilize double negatives.


----------



## teachski (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not "picking on" 75% of the board.  There are not that many here that use it constantly.  There are people that throw in a word here and there.  I have no problem with that.  I do have a problem with people that do it so often that it becomes a regular part of how they write.  I think that maybe 1 to 2% of the people registered here (maximum) do this.

My main "beef" is that it is getting to the point where some of the younger set does nothing but write in this manner. Again, I am not saying all.

The rest of society has also become quite lax with grammar and punctuation too.  I am guilty of this as well as others.  

I stated at the very beginning of this thread that this was my opinion.  People do not have to agree with it, but I should be allowed to voice it without being jumped on.


----------



## teachski (Sep 8, 2005)

Some society we live in!

People have all sorts of comments to add to this post, but not one person has commented on the post about the letter from the hurricane Katrina survivor.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Some society we live in!
> 
> People have all sorts of comments to add to this post, but not one person has commented on the post about the letter from the hurricane Katrina survivor.




Well.... I'm baffled...

I think our society is a little over-Katrina's right now and enjoy the oppurtunity to respond to your rants..


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Some society we live in!
> 
> People have all sorts of comments to add to this post, but not one person has commented on the post about the letter from the hurricane Katrina survivor.



You know...that is a "low blow" and IMHO totally uncalled for. It's also irrelevant. 

Besides all that...I sincerely invite you to join Pepsi, a few dads, their scouts and I, in raising a flag on Lafayette this Sunday for the FOT48 event.

Life is way to short to get caught up in any internet "misunderstanding".

Piece!!

Just kidding.

Peace. :wink:


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> > Some society we live in!
> >
> > People have all sorts of comments to add to this post, but not one person has commented on the post about the letter from the hurricane Katrina survivor.
> 
> ...



She better respond or I'm going to get upset... 

This will be my first 911 away from the city...  Seems so long ago...


----------



## teachski (Sep 9, 2005)

Maybe it's just more important to me because we finally received word that Dani is ok.  A number  of us who know her have been quite worried and concerned about her well being. I guess it means more when it is personal.


----------



## teachski (Sep 9, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> ...Besides all that...I sincerely invite you to join Pepsi, a few dads, their scouts and I, in raising a flag on Lafayette this Sunday for the FOT48 event.
> ...Peace. :wink:


I may have actually thought of joining you if I did not already have a commitment.  I'm really not a hiker though.


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just more important to me because we finally received word that Dani is ok.  A number  of us who know her have been quite worried and concerned about her well being. I guess it means more when it is personal.



I wouldn't start measuring how tradgedy affects people - at least in public..  When the whole 911 thing went down - I promised myself I'd let people grieve for whatever and however they wanted and not make judgement...

Getting into the whole - "this affected me more" thing can end in people feeling hurt...

Glad Dani is Ok...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 9, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Some society we live in!
> 
> People have all sorts of comments to add to this post, but not one person has commented on the post about the letter from the hurricane Katrina survivor.


foul ball!   :-?   :blink:


----------



## cantdog (Sep 9, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point exactly.  I hate hearing things like, "I don't want no....," or anything with that uncalled for "no" in it.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2005)

733t hA><0r5 4r3 t3H k3wL!!!
1 ownz j00!!11!!!!1!!11oneoneeleventyone!!
j00 r 5uch a n00b.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> 733t hA><0r5 4r3 t3H k3wL!!!
> 1 ownz j00!!11!!!!1!!11oneoneeleventyone!!
> j00 r 5uch a n00b.



ouch, now my head is killing me!  Does that actually say something?


----------



## Stephen (Sep 9, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> 733t hA><0r5 4r3 t3H k3wL!!!
> 1 ownz j00!!11!!!!1!!11oneoneeleventyone!!
> j00 r 5uch a n00b.



Allow me to translate

Literal: Leet haxor are teh kewl.
English: Those who are very good at hacking are cool.

Literal: I onz joo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
English: I am superior to you. Really. Really. Really. Really. Really. Really...

Literal: joo r such a noob
English: Your lack of experience is astonishing.

-Stephen


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 9, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres some awsome non-standard spelling, from some stupid lil jon song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rap is poetry and poetry is art.  Art does not have to follow any rules.

Teachski, you're showing your age!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2005)

If/When I have a kid, he's gonna be named Art, so that people do things for his sake. And, he won't have to follow any rules. Except mine.

Stephen gets the 733t tR4n574T0r 4\/\/4Rd.


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 9, 2005)

Seriously!  Haven't we all gone through those rebellious teenage years....when it was fun just to do/say things for their shock value?  No, this isn't a "teeny-bopper" site, but as far as being "mature adults", please, speak for yourself, because you and I don't even speak the same language!!!  And P.S., I enjoy seeing boys wear pants that way!!!  YEE-HA!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 9, 2005)

teach, has anyone slipped an "all your base are belong to us" into the papers you are grading?  sorry, all this l33t speak put that thought into my head.


----------



## teachski (Sep 9, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not measuring the whole tragedy, just the fact that Dani's well being is probably more important to people who know her than those who do not.  People who know her would respond.  My "Maybe it's just more important to me..." was in reference to Dani's story...not the whole situation.


----------



## cantdog (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry for my lack of information here, but who is *Dani*?  I reread this whole thread and can't figure out whether Dani is a user of the board or a personal friend of Teachski.  Thanks.


----------



## teachski (Sep 11, 2005)

Personal friend, but I thought since I had a letter from a survivor of the hurricane I would share it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> Sorry for my lack of information here, but who is *Dani*?  I reread this whole thread and can't figure out whether Dani is a user of the board or a personal friend of Teachski.  Thanks.



See *this thread*


----------



## Brettski (Sep 12, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> And P.S., I enjoy seeing boys wear pants that way!!!  YEE-HA!



P.S.  I don't mind the other side of that coin.

What happened to the grunge look?

I still love my "ski bag" Jeans that look like they got vetilated buy a box cutter...man those Jeans are old....but the let me thermal layer breath so nicely.


----------



## cantdog (Sep 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Poor kitties.
Use http://www.petfinder.com/ to register them among the missing.  I have watched several heartwarming pet reunions on the news lately.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Teach...I understand your frustration    I have 3 teenagers and have learned to "go with the flow" . 

I am sure this is a problem for teachers nation-wide or for that matter world-wide. What are the others saying about this? I know teachers get to go to alot of workshops...hasn't this been brought up?  

Personally I see nothing good coming out of this for the future of our culture. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

As long as I can understand what they're saying, I don't really care.  I'm not a teacher though.

I am one of the few people I know who uses correct punctuation, spelling and capitalization on message boards and IM converstations (most of the time).

May have something to do with being the son of an Englsih teacher...



One thing that used to drive me absolutely nuts (though you don't hear it too much anymore) is when you heard people saying "so don't I" instead of "so do I."  I never understood it, it made no sense and bugged the hell out of me.

Edit: spelling error in a post about correct English... I'm a genius.


----------



## skijay (Sep 15, 2005)

My peeve:

"Alot of people" 

"Alot" is two words "a lot".


----------



## Paul (Sep 15, 2005)

My PP is over the use of affect vs. effect.


Don't ask.


----------

